# Advice needed: 586 / 595 / 695



## luonto (May 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I am upgrading my current bike to a carbon racing machine. I will keep the steel bike for more casual rides, transport and poorer quality asphalt riding.

I am quite tall at 193cm (~6'4"), weighing 84-85kg. I ride anything ranging from 50-200km rides, amateur races and tempo (no TT bike, I would be using the carbon bike for this).


What would you guys think would suit me best of the LOOK repertoire: 586 / 595 / 695 (non SR probably)?

Thanks in advance


----------

